# Is Indian Pass Rough



## flingin1 (Apr 24, 2017)

What size boat is too small for Indian pass? Is a 19ft Carolina skiff too small?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 24, 2017)

There's a pretty bad rip near St. Vincents........We went shark fishing in a 20' pontoon there once and were alright...........


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 24, 2017)

Usually a real stiff current at the ramp. Which is at the mouth of st. Vincent sound. There is a short abutment on either side of the ramp that breaks the current about two boat lengths away from your trailer. As is usual with a stiff current the approach to your trailer should be directly against the current, and then make a 90 degree turn in towards the slack water and onto your trailer. Saw a dude there a couple of weeks ago who was trying to come straight in with the side current and he was not having a good time. Had to make several attempts and nearly crashed his boat into the abutment. The current is bad, but the rip everybody speaks of is over a Shoal or sand bar that extends Westward off the  off the end of st. Vincent Island. The shoal extends westward at least a half a mile or so and when the current and the waves in the wind are in contradictory directions, the water really acts up there. That will only affect you if you were heading into the Gulf instead of the Bay and want to turn out to sea before running westward past the end of the shallow sandbar. If you are staying in the sound and bay fishing, the smaller size of the sound makes it a little less choppy than the larger bays nearby (Apalachicola or  St. Joe bays). There is a fairly deep channel that runs Eastward towards the first large bar that runs northward off the shore of st. Vincent Island. Beyond that navigation is tricky as the water is shallow and oyster laden. Lots of good fishing in there though.


----------



## 95g atl (Apr 30, 2017)

yikes.....Been thinking of launching my 15' deep V alumacraft w/25hp at Indian Pass and going east to the bay.

I'm starting to think "you're going to need a bigger boat"...?

Been pricing Carolina Skiff 19-21' boats.....$$$$$.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 30, 2017)

It can be done, especially with good judgment. 19-footer okay also. I'm in a 1860 aluminum jon boat.


----------



## 95g atl (Apr 30, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> It can be done, especially with good judgment. 19-footer okay also. I'm in a 1860 aluminum jon boat.



is it the waves?  the currents?
what seems to be the biggest issue?
thx


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 30, 2017)

If there are issues, I do not think they are too great to overcome. I have seen 14 foot jon boats and kayaks out there. It all comes down to knowing and having experience in what you're doing.
To me, a 'rip' occurs in a deeper water channel where there is underwater topography that causes the current to rise up to the surface and create the area of disturbed white water that is in deeper water. The white water over the shoal or sandbar at the west tip of St.vincent Island is indeed wicked but I don't think it is a problem as long as you stay in the deep water channel if you were heading seaward. I have been at the site checking it out many more times than I've actually gone fishing there, and I've never seen what I call a rip in the deep water. Although there is usually a very strong current. Some would say the current is ripping just as a referral to its speed.If you were not heading into the Gulf, that shoal does not even come into play.
There is lots of smaller water in Indian Bayou wich is adjacent to the boat ramp but to the north of the main st. Vincent sound. Lots of shallow water, and oysters and bars, probably not a place to be running around on plane much unless you know the area well. My first time out there was by myself in a relatively new boat. I could tell by looking at paper charts that there was easy passage to a good place I wanted to fish, and from there I stayed off plane or on the trolling motor doing my fishing. Then I followed my GPS tracks back to the deep water and to the ramp. No problems, but it is definitely not a place for carelessness as most of the bottom seems to be oyster in the places where it is shallow enough to make contact with the boat.
I think that studying a good paper or online chart will reveal  options for most boaters.
To me, the place is an extreme juxtaposition to the clear water, current-less, and oyster-less St. Joe Bay just a few minutes away.
Best of luck...


----------



## 95g atl (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks for the info.

I did notice many areas are a couple/few feet on maps.

I've been out in the waters off Mexico Beach with my 15' boat.  All was fine until the fishing charters come past you at 30 mph with a huge wake following.  Looking for something SAFER until I decide to upgrade to something bigger. Seems like that bay if the ticket.

Appreciate it.


----------

